# How do U know if U have blood in stools?



## Nervous (Feb 18, 2007)

Can anyone help me? I'm confused. How do you know you have blood in your stools? What are you supposed to look for, and how do you examine it?? I just look into the toilet bowl, but I don't want to touch anything!! Last few days, when I've wiped, I've noticed reddish-orangish colored 'bits' or 'flakes' almost on the tissue, and the stool is kind of mushy. I'm not sure if that's due to what I ate...or is it blood???? I have no other problems like stomach pains or anything else...just this...wondering if I need to be concerned. I had nacho Doritos one day and Carrotts and some red dye in my food the next...could that be where the colors are from???I know it's gross. But I heard sometimes food that doesn't completely digest, can show up as 'bits' in the stool??? Come to think of it, I recall greenish bits too. Soooo sorry, I know this is GROSS. If you can help, I'd really appreciate it, so I'm not worrying for nothing. Thanks!!


----------



## megflyin (Jun 16, 2007)

I've never had blood in my stool (i don't think) so I can't help you there, but you are correct in saying that undigested food can show up. I've definitely seen carrot bits before, and actually thought I saw blood a few times until I realized I had eaten watermelon the day before. I could be completely wrong about this, but I think that if it really were blood, it would turn the water of the toilet bowl red, I don't think it would remain in "bit" form upon hitting water. But I am only guessing and not a doctor so hopefully someone else will reply.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Everyone has bits of food in their stool. If you don't chew it up enough with your teeth there is nothing to mechanically grind it up and if it is not something that dissolves completely in water it comes out the way it went in.If you bleed near the end it is bright red and like streaks on the outside of the stool and that would dissolve into the water (often it is mixed in with mucus so it may cling).Bleeding higher up loses the bright red color and becomes darker. If it is from high in the GI tract it may be black and tarry looking.


----------



## Nervous (Feb 18, 2007)

Thank you sooo much ladies, you have put my mind at ease. I guess it was the Doritos and carrots. Kathleen, your responses always make me feel better, b/c I know you know what you are talking about, so thanks for taking the time to respond!!







Take care girls


----------

